# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Привет,я просто Юля.

## Bridgit

В последнее время слишком часто посещает мысль о суициде.Наверное я устала...*так смешно,жизнь не началась, а я устала*. Столько вещей несколько последних лет ломают моё мировоззрение. Я вот людей ненавижу, ещё я не хочу иметь собственную семью, я знаю что все люди врут/изменяют/лицемерят... и т.д. Я не верю, что кроме мамы вообще кому то нужна, всегда у всех есть скрытые мотивы со мной общаться, а ещё люди дикие эгоисты, меня это бесит. Они совершенно отказываются понимать друг друга, из-за этого мне тяжело с ними общаться о своём. У меня видите ли не стандартное мышление. А ещё люди любят больше ложь, чем правду и им не нравится моя прямолинейность, постоянно плетут интриги и распускают сплетни в коллективах. Столько грязи и негатива...
 Но мне плохо без общения, я начинаю впадать в депрессию...Мне нужны люди, но чтобы они меня воспринимали приходится вести себя так же: говорить то,что от меня хотят слышать, и людям не важно,что это ложь, выслушивать сплетни и обсуждение тупых реалити шоу...Чёрт, ну не могу я поверить, что все люди такие, если я отличаюсь, значит есть такие же.  Когда мы с одногрупницами заговорили про второе образование, я услышала такую фразу "Юля, а нахрена оно тебе? Лучше замуж выйди по быстрее и по богаче"..Это вообще ***** что за низ деградации? А они меня окружают каждый день...Может я притягиваю к себе таких...Это только одна из причин моих негативных мыслей.

----------


## Сингулярность

Для начала, сколько вам лет Юлия ?

----------


## Bridgit

всего 17. 
21 марта будет 18.

----------


## Сингулярность

> всего 17. 
> 21 марта будет 18.


 Рассуждать о жизни будешь после 21 года, когда сформируется личность, пока просто живи и впитывай реальность такой какая она есть. Окружай себя людьми умнее себя, они будут тянуть тебя вверх.

----------


## Bridgit

Спасибо, адрес не подскажите?
Да и потом не хочу я не о чем рассуждать, нет смысла.
 Цели в жизни нет, интереса нет, розовые очки сняты.

----------


## Сингулярность

Не общайся с такими. Проводи время за книгами, узнавая что то новое. Кто тебе мешает развиваться. Большенство всегда были тупыми посредственностями без ума и фантазии.

----------


## Bridgit

Я успеваю узнавать и вычитывать что то новое, пока сижу дома. Мне плохо без общения, ловлю себя на мысли, что после 2х недель молчания рада даже этим придуркам. Потом я не требую совета, есть такие вещи, с которыми в моей жизни даже государство ничего не сделает.

----------


## Сингулярность

Взять к примеру Перельмана. Для него лимон баксов это просто абсурд, резаная бумага, его сознание на несколько ступеней выше обычных людей. А обычные люди скажут -- какой дурак, отказался от лимона, он наверное сумасшедший.

----------


## Bridgit

Просто у меня нет другого занятия, которому я бы могла посвятить своё время наверное
Я даже в объектив ловлю только эмоции людей...

----------


## Игорёк

Понимать никто никого и не обязан. и зачем это надо (всмысле людей в целом) ?  Достаточно одного человека, в идеале 2х 3х. А в коллективах нужно просто поддерживать атмосферу.

----------


## Fleshly

> я бы хотела избавится от этих идиотских  мыслей. Я же сама признала, что проблема начинается с меня,просто с людьми не фортануло в жизни. И кстати если кого заинтересует, это не единственное что мне надоело...


 А что ещё тебе надоело? Лучше уж придумать общее решение.

----------


## Bridgit

> А что ещё тебе надоело? Лучше уж придумать общее решение.


 постоянная нервотрепка, сейчас конечно проще, уже меньше реагирую, но иногда вбивает прям в истерики. До сих пор в глазах стоит картина, когда в моей маленькой комнатке два шкафа двух метровых бьют друг друга,снося всё, на кровати мама бьёт жену отца, я в середине, а отец за волосы меня схватил и в корридор потащил...Когда в открытую настеж квартиру зашли менты и спросили "Что тут происходит?" я стоя в половину залитом водой, наполовину кровью коридоре,посмотрела на разгромленую комнату и тупо заплакала. Самая тупая мысль которая у меня прошла в тот момент в голове "завтра пять пар",наверное это был финиш.

----------


## Сингулярность

> постоянная нервотрепка, сейчас конечно проще, уже меньше реагирую, но иногда вбивает прям в истерики. До сих пор в глазах стоит картина, когда в моей маленькой комнатке два шкафа двух метровых бьют друг друга,снося всё, на кровати мама бьёт жену отца, я в середине, а отец за волосы меня схватил и в корридор потащил...Когда в открытую настеж квартиру зашли менты и спросили "Что тут происходит?" я стоя в половину залитом водой, наполовину кровью коридоре,посмотрела на разгромленую комнату и тупо заплакала. Самая тупая мысль которая у меня прошла в тот момент в голове "завтра пять пар",наверное это был финиш.


 фигня это всё. простая бытовуха. тут одна девушка рассказывала как на её детских глахах отец застрелил мать и застрелился сам. всяко бывает, такова русская ментальность.)

----------


## Fleshly

> постоянная нервотрепка, сейчас конечно проще, уже меньше реагирую, но иногда вбивает прям в истерики. До сих пор в глазах стоит картина, когда в моей маленькой комнатке два шкафа двух метровых бьют друг друга,снося всё, на кровати мама бьёт жену отца, я в середине, а отец за волосы меня схватил и в корридор потащил...Когда в открытую настеж квартиру зашли менты и спросили "Что тут происходит?" я стоя в половину залитом водой, наполовину кровью коридоре,посмотрела на разгромленую комнату и тупо заплакала. Самая тупая мысль которая у меня прошла в тот момент в голове "завтра пять пар",наверное это был финиш.


 жесть. а в общагу не хотела перебираться? Ну не в своем городе, так можно в другом.

----------


## Fleshly

> фигня это всё. простая бытовуха. тут одна девушка рассказывала как на её детских глахах отец застрелил мать и застрелился сам. всяко бывает, такова русская ментальность.)


 Так она решилась на суицид?

----------


## Сингулярность

> Так она решилась на суицид?


 нет. живёт. но психика явно покалечена.

----------


## Bridgit

> жесть. а в общагу не хотела перебираться? Ну не в своем городе, так можно в другом.


 в общаге от моего колледжа тоже нервы выносят с этого года будь здоров,как и в самом колледже.Если я уйду,то в свою квартиру больше не вернусь, я и так 3 суда перетерпела и бесконечные вызовы полиции.Потом маме все и так мозг проели почему я с ней не живу, что мне с алкашом и побоями жить лучше,чем с ней.Если я уеду в общагу(пыталась), она места себе не найдёт и вернет меня насильно.А оставить её я не могу,люблю свою маму.
Честно тут долгая история.

----------


## Fleshly

> в общаге от моего колледжа тоже нервы выносят с этого года будь здоров,как и в самом колледже.Если я уйду,то в свою квартиру больше не вернусь, я и так 3 суда перетерпела и бесконечные вызовы полиции.Потом маме все и так мозг проели почему я с ней не живу, что мне с алкашом и побоями жить лучше,чем с ней.Если я уеду в общагу(пыталась), она места себе не найдёт и вернет меня насильно.А оставить её я не могу,люблю свою маму.
> Честно тут долгая история.


 В колледже тебя гнобят или что? Странно, как ты раньше сюда не зашла.(если, конечно, не заходила)

----------


## Bridgit

> фигня это всё. простая бытовуха. тут одна девушка рассказывала как на её детских глахах отец застрелил мать и застрелился сам. всяко бывает, такова русская ментальность.)


 я просто устала. везде все жрут нервы не потому что я что то натворила, а потому что я оказалась не в том месте.(кто бы не был на нём,огрёб ровно так же).Ловлю себя на мысли, что иногда хочется придти домой,а меня там кто то ждал...У меня мама и мою чилийскую белку забрала,боялась что отец что нибудь с ней сделает.На учёбе огребаю за то,что мои одногрупники не ходят, за то что пол группы идиотки,за то что, никому на 3 курсе ничего не надо и кроме 3х человек никто не учится, только нас гребут под статистику. последние 3 нидели каждую пару в начале и в конце каждой пары,(4-5 пар каждый день) приходят люди и высказывают какое мы все говно. Я слышу это от 8 раз в день 5 дней в неделю,вместо того,чтобы тупо писать лекции.Из-за этих разборок мы отстаём от программы и учителя срываются на нас...Иногда мне кажется,что меня окружают дибилы :Big Grin:

----------


## Сингулярность

Трагедия в том, что это трудное детство не закончится никогда. Эти картинки будут всплывать в сознании до старости.

----------


## Fleshly

> нет. живёт. но психика явно покалечена.


 Ты сказал, что ситуация у Юли - фигня. С каких пор ты это так воспринимаешь? Вроде за Иисуса, но, похоже, твои нервы стальны.

----------


## Bridgit

> В колледже тебя гнобят или что? Странно, как ты раньше сюда не зашла.(если, конечно, не заходила)


 Учебная часть гнобит всю нашу группу по дикому,учителя творческие натуры, проще говоря просто ёбнутые. Короче за последние два года мы такую хрень терпели от шараги, что порой я удивляюсь куда поступила...Просто в отдельности всё мелочно, но пля когда у меня все аспекты жизни с лёгкой ёбнутостью, то хочется, чтобы хоть что то было нормальным и спокойным.

----------


## Bridgit

> Трагедия в том, что это трудное детство не закончится никогда. Эти картинки будут всплывать в сознании до старости.


 Это не детство, это сейчас...В детстве другое было :Frown:

----------


## Fleshly

> Учебная часть гнобит всю нашу группу по дикому,учителя творческие натуры, проще говоря просто ёбнутые. Короче за последние два года мы такую хрень терпели от шараги, что порой я удивляюсь куда поступила...Просто в отдельности всё мелочно, но пля когда у меня все аспекты жизни с лёгкой ёбнутостью, то хочется, чтобы хоть что то было нормальным и спокойным.


 Теперь понятно. ты действительно хотела только высказаться, ты решений тут и не искала скорее всего. мне жаль тебя, но что толку.

----------


## Fleshly

> Учебная часть гнобит всю нашу группу по дикому,учителя творческие натуры, проще говоря просто ёбнутые. Короче за последние два года мы такую хрень терпели от шараги, что порой я удивляюсь куда поступила...Просто в отдельности всё мелочно, но пля когда у меня все аспекты жизни с лёгкой ёбнутостью, то хочется, чтобы хоть что то было нормальным и спокойным.


 друзей хоть завести не пробовала?

----------


## Bridgit

> друзей хоть завести не пробовала?


 Все ценят только за то,что пытаюсь разделить и понять их мир и за помощь.Но до моего мира некому нет дела.
Был родной человек,как я считала, но ради симпотного мальчишки она облила меня грязью с верху до низу, призналась и даже не извинилась,больше мне было не о чем болтать с этим человеком.

----------


## Snape

> Я уже несколько раз написала "я просто хочу высказаться", но вы по ходу притворяетесь и гнёте мне свою линию.


 Так вы уже высказались. И тем не менее, продолжаете общение...

Ничего в этом мире просто так не делается - все имеет какую-то цель. Я, к примеру, особо не скрываю, что пришел на этот форум лишь затем, чтобы найти девушку, похожую на меня по мировоззрению (читай: тоже взирающую на этот мир, как на гогно, и желающую по максимуму от него отгородиться, подписаться на "одиночество вдвоем"). Затем и общаюсь. А вы (третий раз повторю вопрос) - что хотите тут найти? услышать?

----------


## Bridgit

> Так вы уже высказались. И тем не менее, продолжаете общение...
> 
> Ничего в этом мире просто так не делается - все имеет какую-то цель. Я, к примеру, особо не скрываю, что пришел на этот форум лишь затем, чтобы найти девушку, похожую на меня по мировоззрению (читай: тоже взирающую на этот мир, как на гогно, и желающую по максимуму от него отгородиться, подписаться на "одиночество вдвоем"). Затем и общаюсь. А вы (третий раз повторю вопрос) - что хотите тут найти? услышать?


 Ладно,не умею я ныть короче, так много хотелось написать того,что снится мне в кошмарах и мучает последние годы,но о чем я молчала.После вашего вопроса считаю это бессмысленным ибо меня не поймут.а раз выслушали меня,то теперь я хочу выслушать вас.Какие проблемы у местных форумчан?

----------


## trypo

сомнения и нерешительность в суициде , очевидно.

----------


## Викторыч

> когда в моей маленькой комнатке два шкафа двух метровых бьют друг друга,снося всё, на кровати мама бьёт жену отца, я в середине, а отец за волосы меня схватил и в корридор потащил...


 Это как это все персонажи вдруг оказались в одной комнате и устроили куликовскую битву. И что жена отца вместе со всеми в одной семье живёт. А шкафы как оказались в твоей комнате и стали друг друга дубасить. Чего это странная картина какая то.

----------


## Bridgit

> Это как это все персонажи вдруг оказались в одной комнате и устроили куликовскую битву. И что жена отца вместе со всеми в одной семье живёт. А шкафы как оказались в твоей комнате и стали друг друга дубасить. Чего это странная картина какая то.


 Я с отцом живу и его женой, один шкаф- это отчим, второй друг отца. Мама с отчимом живут отдельно. Отец когда напивается драться лезет, он в тот день маме позвонил и сказал,чтобы приехала, разобраться хотел.Мама не раз приезжала и его била,когда он трезвый был.

----------


## Bridgit

> сомнения и нерешительность в суициде , очевидно.


 
ахахахах,да ты юморист.
Если бы я хотела свести счеты с жизнью, я бы сделала это и без всякого интернета, но раз я тут, значит я прекрасно понимаю абсурдность данной мысли и просто пытаюсь от неё избавиться.
не пойду я вешаться или прыгать,просто устала молчать и держать в себе, вот и всё.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я с отцом живу и его женой, один шкаф- это отчим


 Как это он тебе отчим когда ты с отцом живёшь.



> второй друг отца


 Отец что вызвал его драться с отчимом ?



> Мама с отчимом живут отдельно.


 Ну, и зачем ей тогда к отцу на разборы ездить ?



> Мама не раз приезжала и его била,когда он трезвый был.


 Угу, а когда напился то отчим подрался с отцовым другом, а мамане в волосы вцепилась папина жена.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Мама не раз приезжала и его била,когда он трезвый был.


 Абсурд )) Женщина бьёт мужика )

----------


## trypo

вопрос :


> Какие проблемы у местных форумчан?


 ответ :


> сомнения и нерешительность в суициде , очевидно.


 так понятней ?

----------


## Bridgit

...а вы сами это видели? сами тут жили?

Короче отец спивается и пытается выгнать меня из квартиры, мы тут втроем прописаны(папа, с 1995 года мы с мамой.).Мама разошлась с ним,когда мне 1,5 года было, развелись только в 2008,меня по суду с мамой оставили.Когда отец узнал о том, что учится я буду в колледже на ВДНХ, предложил переехать сюда, не знаю как,но мама согласилась,хотя она всегда держала под контролем мою жизнь. Первый месяц всё было более мение, потом он начал часто пить пиво, просто пиво,но литров по 8 в день и начались скандалы, он начинал ходить по квартире и орать "Я мужик,вы бабы должны мне ноги целовать..."  ну и несло его в ту степь. Один раз не вовремя домой пришла, Кати не было (его жена,они 10 лет вместе,она из подмосковья ушла из дома, где брат наркоман со своими бабами,родители, племянница и дочь остались в двушке. ) И он меня с порога выгнал же за дверь, я поехала к подруге, на следующий день он позвонил в 3 часа дня и умолял вернуться,мы сделали вид,что ничего не произошло, маме я ничего не рассказывала, боялась вернутся домой. Потом я разговаривала с мамой по телефону, в комнату ворвался отец и что-то орать начал, маме это дико не понравилось и она попросила передать трубку отцу,итог ночи: моя комната разгромлена, мне выделили полку в холодильнике и с утра уже игнорили. В редкость нажратый устраивал мне скандалы по ночам, мог ворваться с ноги в комнату(в связи с чем у меня плохой сон,мучают кошмары иногда на эту тему). Летом в конце первого курса сказал,что к нам переедет бабушка, ей операцию на сердце делать будут и чтобы я катилась от сюда.Опять скандалы, дошло до драки дошло первый раз, вызывали милицию. Маме ничего не говорила, она ребёнка потеряла в мае 2011 и пол года в депрессии находилась, так по тихонечку и жила. На кухню на 15 минут, пока никого нет, в ванную ночью и в 6 утра, пока никто не проснулся, дверь подпирала стулом, начала курить и пропадать в выходные на работе.Самое яркое из оставшегося времени,это когда я с подругой по телефону разговаривала и отец ворвался опять в комнату и драться полез, а телефон у меня на кровать упал. У подруги вся семья все слышала, брат уже выезжать собрался, я испугалась и всех потом успокоила, после того, как отца Катя забрала.Потом в мою одногрупницу и кастрюли летали,тоже было дело...Короче кому не лень, уже не понаслышке знают, что он псих.А недавно, 13 января,вроде воскресенье было, я приехала от мамы вечером домой, на кухне продукты разгружала.Отец приполз, у него нога в гипсе,тарелку принёс. Сказал "Видишь нога сломана, через 5 минут воды принесёшь к кровати и тарелки мыть за мной будешь." .Я бы и внимания не обратила,пока он в меня этой тарелкой не кинул. Я ушла в комнату,закрыла дверь на щеколду(хоть что-то поставили), мама позвонила, спросила как доехала и этот придурок в дверь бить стал,приэтом так громко,будто бы гипсом и орать матом. Мама не долго думая приехала с отчимом, тут писец начался. Он дверь закрыл на второй ключ,мне при переезде сказали, что этот замок вообще сломан. Отец полез на меня с кулаками, он хоть и тряпка по жизни, но двухметровая тряпка, я закричала, отчим ломится начал, целый час уже и мчс вызывали, и ментов. В итоге отцовские друзья приехали, и отец всех впустил в квартиру. Катя всё стала на телефон снимать, мама её за голову схватила и об тумбочку бить начала, потом мы пришли к той картине, ещё позже мама отцу голову разбила(отец всю жизнь мамы боялся, он даже пьяный её не трогает,только материт). Благо отчим у меня ещё бывший вдвшник и телохранитель, мужики его побаивались, поэтому нас с мамой не трогали после драки. Короче приехали менты, как обычно отцу уже чуть ли не матом объяснили,что он придурок, забрали его,позже пришёл,опять под дверью в два ночи орал.
И ещё один момент, мама с отчимом как то нижданчиком приехали днём, до того как отец с работы приехал, примерно в ноябре,меня мама гулять отправила,как раз приехали по поводу того инцедента с подругой, у меня тогда вывих сустава был. Короче мама его по всей квартире гоняла,отчим её периодически останавливал.Отец месяц молчал.

----------


## Сингулярность

Я давно всем говорю что сухой закон надо принимать. Даже если человек еблан, он так не ебланит будучи трезвым. А когда еблан выпьет, его ебланство проявляется и реализуется в полной мере.

----------


## Bridgit

> Я давно всем говорю что сухой закон надо принимать. Даже если человек еблан, он так не ебланит будучи трезвым. А когда еблан выпьет, его ебланство проявляется и реализуется в полной мере.


 я давно против алкоголя. Хватило детства, чтобы понять что это, подросткового возраста, чтобы проверить и сейчас, чтобы отказаться.

----------


## Bridgit

Так же прошли 3 суда на счет квартиры, нас с мамой оставили тут, с отцом милиция говорит, есть смысл только разменивать квартиру(квартира государственная). Отец разменивать не будет, тк его всего лишь 1/3 доля, а сейчас они занимают 2/3 квартиры, потом для обустройства новой квартиры пока денег нет,мне надо доучится. Вообще много вариантов продумывали, даже самые ужасные, но грех на душу никому не  хотим брать.

----------


## Bridgit

> вопрос :
> ответ :
> так понятней ?


 о да,спасибо,когда цитируете легче понять к чему ответ прописан. Ну я смотрю не все тут и склоны к суициду.

----------


## Fleshly

> Так же прошли 3 суда на счет квартиры, нас с мамой оставили тут, с отцом милиция говорит, есть смысл только разменивать квартиру(квартира государственная). Отец разменивать не будет, тк его всего лишь 1/3 доля, а сейчас они занимают 2/3 квартиры, потом для обустройства новой квартиры пока денег нет,мне надо доучится. Вообще много вариантов продумывали, даже самые ужасные, но грех на душу никому не  хотим брать.


 а к матери чего не переезжаешь?

----------


## Bridgit

> а к матери чего не переезжаешь?


  мама у меня женщина вспыльчивая,а сейчас ещё беременеть собирается, уже в процессе, я прошлую беременность помню. От неё тоже по шее получала не мало, не готова к контролю. Потом если я отсюда съеду, больше меня не пустят. Тут мой единственный угол. У мамы даже вещей то моих не осталось...тяжело туда возращаться,после всего...

----------


## Fleshly

> мама у меня женщина вспыльчивая,а сейчас ещё беременеть собирается, уже в процессе, я прошлую беременность помню. От неё тоже по шее получала не мало, не готова к контролю. Потом если я отсюда съеду, больше меня не пустят. Тут мой единственный угол. У мамы даже вещей то моих не осталось...тяжело туда возращаться,после всего...


 а учиться тебе сколько осталось?

----------


## trypo

ощущение от этой истории по типу -
жизнь полосатая : полоска белая - полоска черная ,
здесь на детство-юность большая часть черных полосок свалилась -
впереди , по идее , большая часть белых..

----------


## Yrok25

> я давно против алкоголя. Хватило детства, чтобы понять что это, подросткового возраста, чтобы проверить и сейчас, чтобы отказаться.


   знакомое дело , я наблюдал во всех нюансах стадии диградации : сначала старшей возрастной группы на примере своей симейки , потом младшей на примере сверстников +\- 5 лет , среднюю группу наблюдал по работе , ........
 Сейчас у меня как бы довольно целостное и вариативное представление о том - откуда и куда вся эта жижа течет , что с ними будет потом и что с ними будет в конце , на что они способны и чего у них не будет никогда .
Да они будут смотреть дом3 ,ссать в подъездах , запивать экстази водкой в клубе и беспорядочно снашатся , и да, они будут всем этим гордится и пытаться опустить всех тех кто еще не опустился до их уровня .
 Но вот штука в том что генетическая прочность уже исчерпана колдырями советских времен , они стремительно деградируют и слабеют , в массе перестают вообще что то из себя представлять доживая на родительском спонсировании и наследстве

----------


## Bridgit

> а учиться тебе сколько осталось?


 полтора года, ещё чуток

----------


## Fleshly

> полтора года, ещё чуток


  конечно, я бы, наверное, не часто бывал бы дома, если у меня было такое дома. Не побывала в секции пойти или ещё куда, чтобы развлечься и отца меньше видеть?

----------


## Bridgit

> конечно, я бы, наверное, не часто бывал бы дома, если у меня было такое дома. Не побывала в секции пойти или ещё куда, чтобы развлечься и отца меньше видеть?


 мама в истерики впадает,если меня не провожает до дома представитель мужского пола после 8 вечера, если это происходит систематически.В тёплую погоду в парке гуляю или на ВВЦ, а сейчас ещё домашки завалом, но ночью всё равно никуда не денешься.

----------


## Fleshly

> мама в истерики впадает,если меня не провожает до дома представитель мужского пола после 8 вечера, если это происходит систематически.В тёплую погоду в парке гуляю или на ВВЦ, а сейчас ещё домашки завалом, но ночью всё равно никуда не денешься.


 могла бы купить электрошокер. хотя для твоей психики, наверное, не подходит. а что со снами? если, конечно, есть настроение раскаызвать

----------


## drugsoul

Эх где мои 17 лет когда я был еще идеалистом?Тебе всего 18 знаешь какие сюрпризы жизнь преподносит?Иногда ситуация логически ведет к плохому концу,у тебя в этом абсолютная уверенность,а потом рраз м все оборачивается как нельзя лучше причем совершенно случайно!

----------


## Денис

Юля привет, если тебе мб, будет интересно...  думаю мы чем-то похожи, былоб неплохо пообщатся ( хз как в личку писать,  решил тут настрочить )

----------

